# Which shoes?



## KasperJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello guys!  I am new here and i did not know, if this were the right place to put this topic. But anyway. I have played basketball for 6-7 years, and I need some new shoes. My old Hyperdunks 2010 need a break. I play indoor, and mostly guard. I have been looking on:

Nike KD V
Nike Zoom Hyperenforcer XD
Nike Air Max Body U
Nike Zoom Hyperquickness

I have heard so many good things about the KD V, so I am stuck with those so far. And because i found the Christmas edition. They are so cool! 

The shoes i picked out is rather cheap, because in Denmark, everything is so damn expencive! And we have no real life stores with basketball accesories, so I have to buy them on the internet, without trying any of them.

What do you guys think? Good or bad things about them? 

(Sorry for my bad english, I am from Denmark)


----------

